# 7 string songs in a standard tuning?



## Joshua (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey guys. I'm kinda bored of playing my 7 in drop tuning, so can you guys give me some songs to learn in standard (B standard, A# standard, anything standard)? I'd appreciate it.
Right now all I've got is Fallujah and some Intervals. Thanks


----------



## RevelGTR (Sep 25, 2013)

Dream Theater in B standard 7: A Change of Seasons, The Mirror, The Dark Eternal Night
Those are some of my favorites. Also check out early Meshuggah for Bb standard.


----------



## will_shred (Sep 25, 2013)

Cannibal Corpse, Nevermore, Keith Merrow, Bloodbath?


----------



## Pezshreds (Sep 25, 2013)

I think nevermore is in standard
Early Korn is in A standard


----------



## decreebass (Sep 25, 2013)

Really, almost anything Dream Theater. They only have a few songs in alternate tunings. Not all songs require the B-string, of course, but that's no reason NOT to use it 

_Outcry_ is a good one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 25, 2013)

Almost all Fear Factory songs are B standard or A standard.


----------



## Joshua (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions so far! I totally forgot that I had learned The Dark Eternal Knight a while back


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 25, 2013)

At the Gates plays in B Standard, Slaughter of the Soul has some amazing riffage on it. Still one of my favorite records ever.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 25, 2013)

*UNEARTH*


----------



## Dooky (Sep 25, 2013)

Pezshreds said:


> I think nevermore is in standard
> Early Korn is in A standard


Yep, Nevermore is Bb standard


----------



## White Liquorice (Sep 25, 2013)

B standard - Spawn of Possession, Aeon, early Job For A Cowboy (I think).

A# standard - Cannibal Corpse (Jack Owen era), Morbid Angel, early Meshuggah, a few Behemoth songs.


----------



## muskybread (Sep 25, 2013)

Scale the Summit is all B Standard I think.


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 25, 2013)

Come on, guys 







Remember, you can also play tunes in 6 string B standard and E standard!


----------



## wrongnote85 (Sep 25, 2013)

morbid angel


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 26, 2013)

Jonathan20022 said:


> At the Gates plays in B Standard, Slaughter of the Soul has some amazing riffage on it. Still one of my favorite records ever.





UltraParanoia said:


> *UNEARTH*




These are two great suggestions. Slaughter of the soul has some of my favorite songs to play.


----------



## s4tch (Sep 26, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/115075-ss-org-tunings-thread.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ll-dream-theater-songs-according-tunings.html


----------



## Taylord (Sep 26, 2013)

Chimp Spanner and a lot of riffs off the first AAl album are in the 7 string range.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 26, 2013)

Give yourself a nice challenge:


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey man. Threat signals self titled album (a sharp tuning), fear factory from obsolete to digimortal, mechanize on (A tuning) anything else is in B tuning, abiotic, allegaeon, unearth, dream theater, nevermore, scarpoint. Those are all the bands that I know that use 7 string standard tunings from standard B down to A tuning. Hope this helps man.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 26, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Remember, you can also play tunes in 6 string B standard and E standard!


 
In this particular case, you may as well learn this whole album:






It's pefectly adaptable to a B Standard tuned 7.


----------



## Water Retention (Sep 26, 2013)

Scar Symmetry.


----------



## Cybin (Sep 26, 2013)

TTEOTD


----------



## Roland777 (Sep 26, 2013)

The Berzerker's in A-standard and great fun to learn if you want a massively oversized right-tricep.


----------



## Pweaks (Sep 26, 2013)

Scar Symmetry is in B standard afaik.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 26, 2013)

Pweaks said:


> Scar Symmetry is in B standard afaik.



They use Drop A a lot swell.


----------



## wilch (Sep 26, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> In this particular case, you may as well learn this whole album:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1. I was about to post the same thing.

Some awesomely fun stuff on there too.


----------



## patata (Sep 26, 2013)

Red shore,both unconsecrated and avarice of man.
A standard


----------



## kchay (Sep 26, 2013)

Angel Vivaldi, and Beneath the Massacre (drop A)


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2013)

Unearth, Scar Symmetry, Fear Factory, Abiotic, Allegaeon, Last Chance To Reason, TTEOTD, Gizmachi, Aeon, Nevermore, Mnemic, early Meshuggah, first album After The Burial, Asesino, some Animals As Leaders, Taproot, Switched, Apartment 26, Beneath The Massacre, Biomechanical, Crossfade, Divine Heresy, Forever In Terror, Graves of Valor, In This Moment, Lacuna Coil, System Divide, Korn, Mercenary, Mushroomhead, Rings of Saturn, Scale The Summit, Tempus Fusion, Season's End, Tetrafusion, Textures, Thy Will Be Done, Trapt, (hed) PE

That's all that I have.


----------



## Aris_T (Sep 26, 2013)

Rick said:


> Unearth, Scar Symmetry, Fear Factory, Abiotic, Allegaeon, Last Chance To Reason, TTEOTD, Gizmachi, Aeon, Nevermore, Mnemic, early Meshuggah, first album After The Burial, Asesino, some Animals As Leaders, Taproot, Switched, Apartment 26, Beneath The Massacre, Biomechanical, Crossfade, Divine Heresy, Forever In Terror, Graves of Valor, In This Moment, Lacuna Coil, System Divide, Korn, Mercenary, Mushroomhead, Rings of Saturn, Scale The Summit, Tempus Fusion, Season's End, Tetrafusion, Textures, Thy Will Be Done, Trapt, (hed) PE
> 
> That's all that I have.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 26, 2013)

Is the latest Nevermore album in B standard too? Is it just Loomis' solo stuff that's a half step down?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 26, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Is the latest Nevermore album in B standard too? Is it just Loomis' solo stuff that's a half step down?



I'm pretty sure everything Nevermore is a half step down, both Eb and Bb.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 26, 2013)

^Yep

A few songs are Drop Db tuning on a 6 aswell.

Another band like Carcass that play in B on sixes are Soilwork. 

Emperor, Sonata Arctica, Beyond Creation and Bloodshot Dawn play in standard B too.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Sep 26, 2013)

Divine Heresy standard A for the most part


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2013)

Aris_T said:


>





I was just skimming through my Bandsintown app on my phone, that's how I found all of those. There has to be plenty more.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 26, 2013)

Amon Amarth and Darkane also play B standard on 6ers which'll work on a standard tuned 7.


----------



## Alice AKW (Sep 27, 2013)

Celldweller and Blue Stahli are in Bb standard (Not conventional suggestions but both hve some fun as shit riffs to play.

Avatar is in B standard, Smells Like A Freakshow is ludicrous fun.

Lot of Lacuna Coil's work is in B standard

That's about all I got that's not on the list already.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Sep 27, 2013)

My fav B standard Scar Symmetry song is Artificial Sun Projection


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 27, 2013)

I believe soilwork is in B standard.


----------



## Basti (Sep 27, 2013)

Along with everything else that's been mentioned Jaws of Life by Petrucci is a good 'un.


----------



## skisgaar (Sep 28, 2013)

FALLUJAH


----------



## InVinoVeritasXXX (Sep 28, 2013)

Every song but "Insurrection" and "Like Calypso to a Star in Heaven" off of Trivium's Shogun.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Sep 29, 2013)

Triviums album Shogunis all 7s in V standard as well as couple songs from the Crusade


----------



## ZachK (Oct 2, 2013)

The whole Shogun album by Trivium is in Standard I believe


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Oct 2, 2013)

good luck


----------



## Lifestalker (Oct 2, 2013)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> good luck



Cabinet is quite possibly my favorite death metal album of all time.


----------



## Friendroid (Nov 4, 2013)

....in Crowbar.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Nov 4, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> I believe soilwork is in B standard.



drop b


----------



## Pweaks (Nov 4, 2013)

Haken is in B standard.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 4, 2013)

Zerox8610 said:


> drop b



Only their recent material. Earlier stuff was all in B afaik. I wonder why they didn't just tuned to Drop A or Drop Bb to mix things up a little.


----------



## lordrcceaser (Nov 4, 2013)

Most, if not all of Obscura's Omnivium album is in A standard


----------



## insanebassninja (Nov 5, 2013)

Joshua said:


> Hey guys. I'm kinda bored of playing my 7 in drop tuning, so can you guys give me some songs to learn in standard (B standard, A# standard, anything standard)? I'd appreciate it.
> Right now all I've got is Fallujah and some Intervals. Thanks



Amon Amarth Guardins of Asgaard maybe a 6 but its Tuned at AEADGF#B least I think I know for the Bass its AEADG.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Nov 5, 2013)

Cilice is all in Bstandard i want to say


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Nov 5, 2013)

Triviums shogun album has some cool stuff.


----------



## Hyacinth (Nov 5, 2013)

Everything Scale The Summit has every written. It's all challenging and supremely beautiful music. Fun as hell to play, too.

EDIT: Well, maybe not ever. Chris probably wrote some thrashy stuff early on.


----------



## TIBrent (Nov 6, 2013)

Ihsashn, Extol (on the latest I believe), Ra, Red Seas Fire, Type O Negative (of course rocked the standard B, but on a 6), Stork, Darwin's Waiting Room, Flaw, Planet X (Tony MacAlpine), Lacuna Coil


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2013)

insanebassninja said:


> Amon Amarth Guardins of Asgaard maybe a 6 but its Tuned at AEADGF#B least I think I know for the Bass its AEADG.



He said he's looking for stuff to play in standard tunings, he's tired of playing in drop tunings.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Nov 6, 2013)

The entire first animals as leaders album


----------



## FollowTheSigns (Nov 6, 2013)

Threat Signal's self titled album is is Bb, amazing stuff.


----------



## Herrick (Nov 6, 2013)

Anacrusis: Paint a Picture.


----------



## kamello (Nov 6, 2013)

they have tabs around


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 6, 2013)

The last Vai album has some creative 7 string usage:







Even Vai himself is intimidated by the title track.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 6, 2013)

Also Galneryus when they use a 7 in Bb Standard:







Be very afraid..


----------



## TripperJ (Nov 6, 2013)

Rick said:


> Thy Will Be Done
> 
> That's all that I have.



Off topic but the vocalist in Thy Will Be Done works in the Hot Topic in the Providence Mall in Road Island and is a wicked cool dude


----------



## sicair (Nov 6, 2013)

I didn't look to closely at the thread, but pretty much all of Loomis's stuff is a half step down, though he used a 6 on the first few Nevermore albums. Also Archspire plays some pretty ridiculous tech death in standard (on a 7, the other guitarist plays an 8 and switches between drop E and standard).


----------



## SkullCrusher (Nov 7, 2013)

nickelback


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Nov 7, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also Galneryus when they use a 7 in Bb Standard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!! I had never heard Galneryus before but this is totally my cup of tea. Amazing stuff, I love it. Thanks again for posting this!


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2013)

kamello said:


> they have tabs around


----------



## thatguyupthere (Nov 10, 2013)

Joshua said:


> Hey guys. I'm kinda bored of playing my 7 in drop tuning, so can you guys give me some songs to learn in standard (B standard, A# standard, anything standard)? I'd appreciate it.
> Right now all I've got is Fallujah and some Intervals. Thanks


 volumes - wormholes is in standard. with the low B dropped to A. and im pretty sure that most intervals songs are in standard tuned down a half


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2013)

thatguyupthere said:


> volumes - wormholes is in standard. with the low B dropped to A. and im pretty sure that most intervals songs are in standard tuned down a half



If it's in standard the B wouldn't be dropped to A, that's called Drop A tuning.


----------



## Ilia (Feb 4, 2021)

You can try Epica. They're playing in B standard on 7 string


----------



## silbbu (Feb 8, 2021)

Circus Maximus. Melodic prog-metal in standard sevenstring tuning.


----------



## L0G05 (Feb 11, 2021)

Revocation in Bb 
Artificial Brain in B


----------



## Ilia (Jul 14, 2021)

Epica plays on 7 string B standard


----------



## bostjan (Jul 14, 2021)

By the way, isn't Blotted Science in A standard?


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Jul 14, 2021)

You could up-tune (is that a word?) the first 6 strings a whole step and tune to Drop B, subsequently play All Shall Perish.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 15, 2021)

Ilia said:


> You can try Epica. They're playing in B standard on 7 string





Ilia said:


> Epica plays on 7 string B standard



Are you Epica’s guitarist?


----------



## NexusMT (Nov 5, 2022)

Time to revive this thread. So here are my favorite B Standard songs.

Dream Theater - The Mirror
Dream Theater - Lie
Fear Factory - Replica
Fear Factory - Demanufacture

Some good video showing some cool riffs in B Standard by the greatest Nik Nocturnal


----------

